#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  Are security cameras an invasion of our privacy ?

## Bhavya

Surveillance cameras are providing material evidence when a crime has been caught on film.Some people may say that we should not have surveillance cameras in public places. They claim that they invade privacy. 
Is it true that cameras are there to invade a person's privacy?
How these cameras help to protect the public from criminal activity?

----------


## MDilbara

Of course it's very useful in doing investigations in crime and all, but more than that, it definitely is a threat to the privacy. In some countries, the government could almost cover all there areas through cameras, which makes the common man to huge risk. 

If a hacker compromises a camera network of an entity, they could simply could do anything and make a person's life hell in this world itself.

----------


## Bhavya

> Of course it's very useful in doing investigations in crime and all, but more than that, it definitely is a threat to the privacy. In some countries, the government could almost cover all there areas through cameras, which makes the common man to huge risk. 
> 
> If a hacker compromises a camera network of an entity, they could simply could do anything and make a person's life hell in this world itself.


Thank you for this valuable information, so surveillance cameras not only invade our privacy It can also cause troubles right? If you have any solution for it can please share it here?

----------

